# Mobo for SLI?



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 13, 2006)

My friend asked me to look up some SLI Motherboards since he is building his comp. He would like a MOBO for this card and run it in SLI mode BFG GeForce 7900GS Compatible with Core2Duo. Onboard sound. Western Digital Caviar... less than 200 dollars would be very nice too.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 13, 2006)

The Asus P5N SLI model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131032 runs DDR2 667 with an NVividia chipset. That's $107.99 there.

 The better model available is an "open box" deal with the Asus P5N32 SLI model seen for $199.99 at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131071R That's about newegg has in stock at the moment for a good SLI setup.


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 13, 2006)

What does it not include if it is OEM???

The manual and the Motherboard MAP? Is it hard without the map to where everything is. If this is the first build?


----------



## PC eye (Nov 13, 2006)

The manual and driver cd would always come along with the board. It just may be seen coming in the inner box without the outer retail packaging and maybe without the one or two ide cables.


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 13, 2006)

So it will definetly come with a CD. Since I can get the manual online. I can also get some nice Rounded IDE cables. Right?


----------



## Archangel (Nov 13, 2006)

the SATA cables, the PCI-backplates (USB and firewire etc) wouldnt come with it either.. I would never buy a motherboard OEM tbh,.. i prefer retail =)


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I guess thats why its such a good deal.


----------



## Linderman (Nov 13, 2006)

fellas:


the diff between OEM and retail is = WARRANTY

retail is full coverage

OEM is almost no warranty     maybeeeee 30 days if you are lucky


check intel website    OEM processor is day Zero Warranty   Retail= 3-years


----------



## Linderman (Nov 13, 2006)

BTW:    gigabyte & *Intel* have had better success with conroe boards than asus


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 15, 2006)

Linderman said:


> fellas:
> 
> 
> the diff between OEM and retail is = WARRANTY
> ...



Actually I spoke with newegg and they said that it was just the motherboard itself. I would quote them but I closed the window


----------



## Archangel (Nov 15, 2006)

On OEM processors its mainly true, but that because its an out of the box product.    Usually you get the full warranty on stuff like HDD's, RAM and motherboards.  altough, ofcourse that also depends on the shop


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 15, 2006)

Well Im definetly not going with OEM. New memory has been picked out CORSAIR XMS2  which looks very good. Hooked up with eVGA GeForce 7900GTO Is all this a good buy and also compatible?

All I need now is a Mobo for SLI in case he wants to add another card later.

The one that PCEye Recommended was a good price but too many bad reviews. I would freak out if I got a blue screen.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 16, 2006)

Warriorhazzard said:


> The one that PCEye Recommended was a good price but too many bad reviews. I would freak out if I got a blue screen.


 
 I wouldn't leave anyone hanging with a blue screen.   I'll just have to let you look over the Asus P5LD2 seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131048 with the Intel 945P north bridge.


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 16, 2006)

PC eye said:


> I wouldn't leave anyone hanging with a blue screen.   I'll just have to let you look over the Asus P5LD2 seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131048 with the Intel 945P north bridge.




Thats nice to know  Does that board run in SLI?


----------



## Ronald (Nov 16, 2006)

Check out ABIT USA.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 16, 2006)

Check out the online manual to see it explains that. It's easy enough to find at http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Burgerbob (Nov 16, 2006)

Ronald said:


> Check out ABIT USA.



Dont. Go for the Gigabyte or Asus boards.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 16, 2006)

Warriorhazzard said:


> Thats nice to know  Does that board run in SLI?


 
 When going back and looking for SLI boards specifically the only boards they had at all were either the other Asus models you didn't want or an ECS model seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813135026 The board posted there that will run DDR2 675 only has one PCI-E slot so that leaves that one out. SLI has to be part of the name when looking over different models. Newegg seems to be cleaned out at the moment for that.


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 17, 2006)

A quick reference question......

For it to run in SLI mode does the southbridge need to be Nvidia or the north...or both?


----------



## PC eye (Nov 17, 2006)

The make of chipset doesn't determine if a board is SLI capable. Here's an AM2 board with an ATI chipset that runs Crossfire. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813130057


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 17, 2006)

> The make of chipset doesn't determine if a board is SLI capable. Here's an AM2 board with an ATI chipset that runs Crossfire.


Do I need to point out crossfire is different that SLI? The chipset most certainly does determine if a board is SLI capable or not.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 17, 2006)

were missing 1 vital piece of into I just noticed...    what processor does your friend have?


----------



## PC eye (Nov 17, 2006)

Cromewell said:


> Do I need to point out crossfire is different that SLI? The chipset most certainly does determine if a board is SLI capable or not.


 
 That's funny the MSI P965 Socket 775 model board seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA23154 doesn't have an nForce chipset on it. Neither does tha Asus P5B Deluxe seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA22970


----------



## Archangel (Nov 17, 2006)

PC eye said:


> That's funny the MSI P965 Socket 775 model board seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA23154 doesn't have an nForce chipset on it. Neither does tha Asus P5B Deluxe seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA22970



well...   both boards doesnt say SLI or CrossFire at all... so i gues it wouldnt work for either of those..    I think the 2nd pci-e slot is merel ment for a phys-x card.. not 2 grafic's cards


----------



## PC eye (Nov 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> well... both boards doesnt say SLI or CrossFire at all... so i gues it wouldnt work for either of those.. I think the 2nd pci-e slot is merel ment for a phys-x card.. not 2 grafic's cards


 
 Mwave doesn't specify things like seen at newegg. But you won't too many boards running SLI with only one PCI-Ex16x slot available.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 17, 2006)

Call me stupid.. but both boards you linked have 2 pci-e 16x slots..    so what are you talking about?  :|


----------



## ceewi1 (Nov 17, 2006)

> That's funny the MSI P965 Socket 775 model board seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....iteria=BA23154 doesn't have an nForce chipset on it. Neither does tha Asus P5B Deluxe seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec....iteria=BA22970


And what does that tell you - that they don't support SLI.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 17, 2006)

PC eye said:


> That's funny the MSI P965 Socket 775 model board seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA23154 doesn't have an nForce chipset on it. Neither does tha Asus P5B Deluxe seen at http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA22970


 
Just because they have 2 PCIe slots does not mean there SLI


----------



## PC eye (Nov 17, 2006)

ceewi1 said:


> And what does that tell you - that they don't support SLI.


 
 As I said you have to look for the ones that specify SLI like looking at the specifications seen on the boards themselves. Fortunately Asus is more generous in providing detail on that then some vendors like the SLI mode board seen at http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=744&l1=3&l2=15&l3=0


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Nov 18, 2006)

Archangel said:


> were missing 1 vital piece of into I just noticed...    what processor does your friend have?



He is using a Core 2 Duo. His specs are very much like the one im getting.  



			
				PC eye said:
			
		

> As I said you have to look for the ones that specify SLI like looking at the specifications seen on the boards themselves. Fortunately Asus is more generous in providing detail on that then some vendors like the SLI mode board seen at http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?m...3&l2=15&l3 =0


Ill look for boards that specify that it runs on SLI


----------



## JohnSuper (Nov 18, 2006)

SLI with video like 7900 is non-actual  nowadays. Would be better to buy a single card like 8800GTX/GTS (IMO)


----------



## PC eye (Nov 19, 2006)

Warriorhazzard said:


> He is using a Core 2 Duo. His specs are very much like the one im getting.
> 
> 
> Ill look for boards that specify that it runs on SLI


 
 As you saw on the models there they can have more then one PCI-E slot and not be SLI capable or "ready" as it is often listed. Before ordering a board go to the manufacturer's site to look over the specifications and product information to verify what a vendor lists. Those can be way off at times.


----------

